# Canadian military, CIDA consider restoration of Afghan barracks near Kandahar



## RackMaster (May 12, 2008)

This is an excellent redevolepment project, money well spent. :2c:





> *Canadian military, CIDA consider restoration of Afghanistan buildings*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, May 11, 2008 | 11:45 PM ET  Comments66Recommend50*
> 
> ...


----------

